# Do bunnies eat human hair?



## cak6631 (Oct 14, 2005)

[sup][sub]Wehave had our mini-rex bunny (Hoss) for about 2 months now andhe persistantly chews our hair. Is this normal?? Wethought that he was grooming us but it seems like he is eatingit. I have read online more than once that you are to usehuman hair to deter rabbits from your garden. Do we just havean abnormal rabbit? Thanks!!
[/sub][/sup]


----------



## naturestee (Oct 14, 2005)

Mine will lick and nibble my hairsometimes. It is just grooming. They nibble a bitwhen they groom themselves and each other, too. It probablyhelps get some of the knots and dirt out.

Perfectly normal! :angel:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 14, 2005)

yep, my girlies chew and lick my hair too. i try not to let them eat it though,

Nicole


----------



## ariel (Oct 14, 2005)

Bindy does nibble or play in our hair sometimes, however if I feel her chewing and pulling I stop her.


----------



## bluebird (Oct 14, 2005)

I have a doe that eats my hair. i found this outafter i was cleaning the cage and my head was too close to thedoor.good thing i moved or i would have short bangs.bluebird


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 14, 2005)

My little buck, Eli, has given me a new hair cut lately. But my other 2 don't eat hair.


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 14, 2005)

Vash ate a bit of my hair one day afterI'd used some apple-scented conditioner. Guess he liked thesmell.


----------



## blue buns (Oct 14, 2005)

hi,

my rabbit penny doesn't eat hair .she likes to rip it out bythe roots.i made the mistake of falling asleep on the sofa when pennywas pregant.boy does that hurt &amp; bleed.never let a pregant doefall asleep next to you.i learned the hard way

take care

michelle


----------

